
Populating a Mars Base Will Be Dangerously Unsexy - jchanimal
https://amp.livescience.com/62680-mars-reproduction-challenges.html
======
ilamont
Taking this line of thinking further, it's not hard to imagine colonists and
their descendants resenting being sent to Mars to live bleak, dangerous lives
in order to satisfy scientific or entrepreneurial curiosity.

I would add that for the descendants or people who have spent decades in a
low-G, low-germ environment, returning to Earth may be practically impossible.

